# Bee Bee Trees from OdFrank



## Titus

I've bought Bee Bee tree seeds and young trees from Oliver Frank. Both transactions were quick, and very fair with good communication and tips on growing them successfully from Oliver. These trees are a great nectar source for the bees late summer, I cant wait for them to bloom! Thanks OD.


----------



## RayMarler

I have purchased bare root bee bee tree starts from Oliver and am very happy with the product, the care taken in packaging, and the speedy shipping. 
Thanks Oliver.


----------



## Charlie B

OD sells trees as a labor of love, not to make money. He's a good honest guy and the trees I got from him are great. Bees love them.


----------



## odfrank

Wish I could get these kind of complements from my wife. Thanks guys.


----------



## adgjoan

I got my second batch of trees from Oliver today. As with the first batch all arrived in perfect condition plus with a bunch of smaller free trees. Oliver is a guy that tells you exactly what he will be sending then follows through. Thanks for the nice trees, Oliver!


----------



## rkereid

I received my trees from Oliver a couple of days ago. They were in great condition. He included a bunch of smaller trees beyond what I ordered. The shipping was really quick. Because we have had such warm weather here, I was able to get them in the ground right before the rains came. I had one of these trees where I lived in the 70s and 80s and they really attract a lot of bees. Thanks Oliver.


----------



## Charlie B

I think Ollie's more of the "Happy Birthday honey, here's your mop and broom set" kinda guy.


----------



## odfrank

Charlie and Fuzzy are amazing clairvoyants. They have both only met me once for a few minutes and it's like they know me as family. My wife loved the XXL UltraBee jacket I gave her for Christmas, and has thanked me for not crowding her closet with it. She has used the Swiffer I gave for her b'day so much she had to buy refills.


----------



## Fuzzy

Oliver is absolutely correct in his observation here. We have had one business dealing resulting in me being a satisfied customer. 

Best wishes for the new year -- Fuzzy


----------



## Charlie B

Yes, i agree as well. He came over to my rooftop apiary only once and upon my bees seeing him, proceeded to sting him about the right ear lobe. I too was satisfied with that transaction!


----------



## JRing

I bought some from him also, and they arrived super fast, and looked great. Can't wait for it to warm up and place them outside and waych them grow.


----------



## 2Tall

The trees looked good and came very fast , would buy from again anytime.


----------



## Baldursson

Got my order from ODF was very pleased with the quality and the little "freebies" Thanks.


----------



## DALP

I received my trees in fine condition, and pruned. Small free trees make this like an as seen on TV deal that says: "but wait there's more". I also received helpful planting tips with an email. Nice clean transaction. Now to get them through our hot windy Kansas summers.


----------



## naturaledge

I received my trees from Oliver packed well and faster shipping than I thought possible from accross the country, I also like the planting tips that came in an email .I hope they can adapt to the Maine climate Thanks Odfrank PS I like the freebies


----------



## SPRUCE BEE

:thumbsup: Nice trees, fast service & packed well. Trees already showing signs of buds swelling. Thanks OdFrank!


----------



## cg3

Got my bundle of 20 whips fast and cheap. Thanks.


----------



## BayHighlandBees

I got the trees from Frank in person and got to see his hive operation. My kids got a kick out of seeing his hives.


----------



## preciousbeesfarm

Just got my BeeBee trees from Frank, looking great from their trip, added a bit of water and will plant this weekend, will order more next year.


----------



## ncfireman

Quick shipping and excellent packaging...


----------



## KQ6AR

Regardless of how much we all tease Oliver he's a stand up guy. Just received my clubs tree shipment from him. 
Thankyou.


----------



## LeonardS

I received my trees today. Paid for 10 and he sent 13! Now I need to buy 3 more pots. Can't wait until April so I can plant them. 

I read online that it takes up to 7 years for them to have blossoms. Is that true?


----------



## odfrank

LeonardS;885619 I read online that it takes up to 7 years for them to have blossoms. Is that true?[/QUOTE said:


> Tell us in seven years how long it took. I don't know. I would think less.


----------



## LeonardS

odfrank said:


> Tell us in seven years how long it took. I don't know. I would think less.


I will do that......if I'm still alive!! Thanks for the tree's!


----------



## BEEMAN0852

Ordered some BEE BEE trees and received the trees very fast and in terrific shape. Have planted them and can't wait for them to begin growing. If you would like some great BEE BEE trees, contact odfrank. I will definitely buy from him again.


----------



## scorpionmain

I received mine with some extra whips to boot!
The box looked like it went through some rough travel, but the extra care taken on packing kept the trees in great shape.
They are in the ground and I am excited to watch them grow in the coming months.
Thanks odfrank!


----------



## Fishman43

My trees came last week. The packing was great, the trees looked awesome, all are now heeled into a bucket of sand waiting for the ground to thaw. Thank you, here's hoping it doesn't take seven years to see a flower!


----------



## linn

My trees came and they look great. After the Bee Bee trees arrived they were put in a pro-mix "sandwich." Heavy paper leaf bag, pro mix, trees, pro-mix, and then wrapped at the root to make a paper pot (secured with string). Then the trees were placed in heavy plastic bag and put in an unheated building. Come spring I can unwrap this "sandwich" and plant. I also received a bonus tree-so a bee friend will benefit from Mr. Frank's Bee Bee trees.


----------



## ptmerrill

Great service, prompt shipping. Ordered 10 received 12. Thanks


----------



## TWall

I ordered some seeds from Oliver and recieved them promptly. I stratified them for two months and took them out of the refridgerator on 4/10. I just got around to planting them today. Some of the seeds had already started to germinate! It is surprising how small the seeds are.

Tom


----------



## Michael Bush

What can I say? Like everyone else... except maybe better... Fast, cheap, generous... I got them planted in pots because it's too cold outside, but will transplant them come spring. Thanks Oliver!


----------



## Spark

Recently ordered trees from Oliver. Shipped quickly and got more than I ordered a complete bargain for me! Thanks Oliver!


----------



## Michael Bush

Mine are all leafing out now.  But since it was only 4 F this morning, they will remain in the house until the ground thaws...


----------



## Slow Modem

Every time I order the trees arrive before I expect them to. The service and products are excellent. I will buy again.


----------



## Domestic Sasquach

I received my order very quickly and was pleased with the packaging and care. The bare root seedlings were in very good condition and had more root than expected. I would highly recommend odfrank to anyone needing Bee Bee Trees.


----------



## beeobcession

I have ordered trees from ODFrank for past 2 years -- all doing well. You will be pleased.


----------



## BadBeeKeeper

I've been wondering where to get those things. Maybe he should advertise with a line in his sig. Well, now I know. Now I just need to make some honey money. Right about now, if they were selling steamboats for a nickel, all I could do is run up and down the riverbank shouting "Ain't that cheap!"


----------



## Saltybee

Off sapling subject, but what is the true seed story? Been looking at various seed sources, much different advise.
Some say stratificiation needed for days, some say months, some say not required at all. 
Some say scarify by soaking overnight with stratification not required.

What is the shelf live of the seeds?


----------



## odfrank

I stratify for six weeks. Not sure about shelf life but at one point felt it was short. I will know next spring because I will be relying on two year old seed.


----------



## SouthTexasJohn

I have had 2 dealings with Mr. Frank. Both times he did what he said he would do. One cannot ask for more. Thanks!


----------

